# Forum Other Languages Germanic languages Dutch  links
Although I doubt anyone is actually doing any effort to learn Dutch, here's a link that might be useful:  http://www.rlrouse.com/learn-dutch.html

----------


## Pravit

The Dutch, and those learning their language, must truly be commended for the vast amount of sites out there that offer a comprehensive beginning course to this language(I assume that's what that link is, although I didn't bother to look). If only something similar existed for other languages!

----------


## Jon

No, even the children learn it without effort   ::

----------

